
Facebook Login still missing this killer feature - kalu
Facebook should offer a product&#x2F;API that integrates both login and payments so that I can run a subscription business on their platform.
======
tracker1
That would be an interesting feature... given that FB has more users than
anyone except google, it could work. Then again, google/apple pay aren't
exactly sweeping the nation either.

------
herbst
That would be awesome. Hundreds of service that directly exclude non facebook
users. What a great thing.

